
StoreDot has improved its impressive 30-seconds-to-charge phone battery - adrianhoward
http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/future-tech/storedot-has-improved-its-impressive-30-seconds-to-charge-phone-battery-1279917
======
jacquesm
That's very impressive tech. Anything that can be charged that fast can
usually also be discharged that fast, you _really_ don't want to short one of
these out.

Looking forward to the automotive adaptation of the concept.

